# Gentoo no reconoce correctamente mi dvd-drive

## cloudalmasai

Buenas noches amigos foreros, hace dos dias termine una fresh-install de gentoo en mi pc que antes tenia un dualboot, aunque he sorteado algunos problemas ya no logro solucionar este.

No puedo montar los discos que estan en mi unidad de dvd, al parecer no es reconocido como una unidad optica ya que en la utilidad de disco de gnome le asigna hdc como si fuera un disco duro ide, puedo montar el contenido del disco manualmante como si se tratara de una particion cualquiera, pero ese no es el chiste, quisiera que como todo lo hiciera automticamente al insertar el disco. les dejo por si acaso algunos archivos (fstab y mtab), si hace falta algun otro no duden en pedirlos:

/etc/fstab

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed); notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

#/dev/BOOT              /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

#/dev/ROOT              /               ext3            noatime         0 1

#/dev/SWAP              none            swap            sw              0 0

#/dev/cdrom             /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

UUID=8258feb4-93ee-447b-a811-127d17df54cf               /               ext4            noatime         0 1

UUID=77ada861-35c1-48ab-835f-9612fa931bcb               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

UUID=64f76094-ac14-46c5-848f-95a0b48b71ab               none            swap            sw              0 0

UUID=15cfe737-9e32-46ce-988b-aca090839383               /home           ext4            noatime         2 3

UUID=fab69405-dd1d-4aa6-9d7d-6776d48f5535               /Discos/Disco0  ext4            noatime,users,defaults          3 4

/dev/cdrom              /media/DVD      auto            iso9660,ro,users,noauto,defaults                0 0

UUID=ab847786-f896-411e-9ff4-fab78fcac363               /Discos/Disco1  ext4            noatime,users,defaults          4 5

/dev/dvdrom             /media/DVD      auto            iso9660,ro,users,noauto,defaults                0 0

shm    /dev/shm   tmpfs    nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

```

/etc/mtab

```
rootfs / rootfs rw 0 0

proc /proc proc rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

sysfs /sys sysfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

udev /dev tmpfs rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755 0 0

devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,relatime,mode=600 0 0

/dev/sdb2 / ext4 rw,noatime,commit=0 0 0

rc-svcdir /lib64/rc/init.d tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=1024k,mode=755 0 0

fusectl /sys/fs/fuse/connections fusectl rw,relatime 0 0

shm /dev/shm tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

/dev/sdb4 /home ext4 rw,noatime,commit=0 0 0

/dev/sda1 /Discos/Disco0 ext4 rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,noatime,commit=0 0 0

/dev/hdd1 /Discos/Disco1 ext4 rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,noatime,commit=0 0 0

usbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85 0 0

/dev/sdb1 /boot ext2 rw,noatime 0 0

```

----------

## Latinvs

¿Has instalado hal? No sé mucho de Gnome, pero no sé si depende de hal, KDE antes sí dependía y sin hal no automontaba mi DVD ni mis memorias USB.

Otra idea: ¿Has probado cambiando la línea

```

/dev/cdrom              /media/DVD      auto            iso9660,ro,users,noauto,defaults                0 0 

```

por

```

/dev/hdc              /media/DVD      auto            iso9660,ro,users,noauto,defaults                0 0 

```

?

----------

## cloudalmasai

 *Latinvs wrote:*   

> ¿Has instalado hal? No sé mucho de Gnome, pero no sé si depende de hal, KDE antes sí dependía y sin hal no automontaba mi DVD ni mis memorias USB.
> 
> Otra idea: ¿Has probado cambiando la línea
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Lo de Hal no se me habia ocurrido la verdad, es que siempre elegia kde antes al instalar gentoo y alli no hacia falta pense que lo mismo pasaba con gnome, lo de cambiar las lineas de fstab ya lo probe y nada, voy a intentar lo de hal. Luego reporto de vuelta.

PD: acabo de ver que hal ya no se utiliza y de hecho no esta en portage, udev tomo su lugar y ya habia revisado que este funcionaba correctamente.

Alguna otra idea?

----------

## esteban_conde

lo de /dev/hdc está muy bien como idea deberias afinar lo que intenta decirte pues podria ser otra cosa como sdc o sdd o hdd si tienes dos dispositivos, entra en la bios y averigua lo que puedas sobre tu hardware pero de momento creo que te bastará entrar en el directorio /dev y listar por sd* o hd* tambien puede serte util el directorio /dev/block y listarlo con ls -l.

Si nada de eso te da pistas pudiera ser que no esté bien enchufado.

----------

## cloudalmasai

Hola, gracias por responder, ya tengo editada la linea de fstab tal como me aconsejo

```
/dev/hdc              /media/DVD      auto            iso9660,ro,users,noauto,defaults                0 0 
```

Paso a listar el contenido de /dev 

ls |grep sd

```
sda

sda1

sdb

sdb1

sdb2

sdb3

sdb4

ttysd
```

ls | grep hd

```

hda

hda1

hda10

hda11

hda12

hda13

hda14

hda15

hda16

hda17

hda18

hda19

hda2

hda20

hda21

hda22

hda23

hda24

hda25

hda26

hda27

hda28

hda29

hda3

hda30

hda31

hda32

hda4

hda5

hda6

hda7

hda8

hda9

hdb

hdb1

hdb10

hdb11

hdb12

hdb13

hdb14

hdb15

hdb16

hdb17

hdb18

hdb19

hdb2

hdb20

hdb21

hdb22

hdb23

hdb24

hdb25

hdb26

hdb27

hdb28

hdb29

hdb3

hdb30

hdb31

hdb32

hdb4

hdb5

hdb6

hdb7

hdb8

hdb9

hdc

hdc1

hdc10

hdc11

hdc12

hdc13

hdc14

hdc15

hdc16

hdc17

hdc18

hdc19

hdc2

hdc20

hdc21

hdc22

hdc23

hdc24

hdc25

hdc26

hdc27

hdc28

hdc29

hdc3

hdc30

hdc31

hdc32

hdc4

hdc5

hdc6

hdc7

hdc8

hdc9

hdd

hdd1

hdd10

hdd11

hdd12

hdd13

hdd14

hdd15

hdd16

hdd17

hdd18

hdd19

hdd2

hdd20

hdd21

hdd22

hdd23

hdd24

hdd25

hdd26

hdd27

hdd28

hdd29

hdd3

hdd30

hdd31

hdd32

hdd4

hdd5

hdd6

hdd7

hdd8

hdd9

```

Este ultimo es largo porque acabo de realizar un MAKEDEV generic, para ver si faltaba por generar algun archivo, por otro lado el dvddrive tengo tiempo que no lo toco, y la instalacion que hice hace poco la realize desde un livecd al cual puedo entrar sin problema, y la misma unidad es reconocida durante el posteo al encender la maquina.

PD: acabo de revisar la carpeta /dev en el livecd y alli si esta listado correctamente el dispositivo dvd y el cdrom, voy a revisar si en el stage3 que utilize en la instalacion contiene estos dispositivos.

----------

## esteban_conde

Pues si solo tienes un cdrom lo más probable es que esté en /dev/hdc (aunque ya te digo que es cuestion de ir probando) luego asegurate de que el punto de montaje exista (¿existe /mendia/DVD ?).

Otra forma de probar es crear un directorio para probar el cual puedes borrar despues sin consecuencias, como root -->mkdir /montar -->mount /dev/hdc /montar, que no da resultado sigues con mount /dev/hdd /montar y asi hasta que agotes el listado de candidatos, alguno tiene que ser y despues lo reflejas en fstab y listo.

----------

## cloudalmasai

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Pues si solo tienes un cdrom lo más probable es que esté en /dev/hdc (aunque ya te digo que es cuestion de ir probando) luego asegurate de que el punto de montaje exista (¿existe /mendia/DVD ?).
> 
> Otra forma de probar es crear un directorio para probar el cual puedes borrar despues sin consecuencias, como root -->mkdir /montar -->mount /dev/hdc /montar, que no da resultado sigues con mount /dev/hdd /montar y asi hasta que agotes el listado de candidatos, alguno tiene que ser y despues lo reflejas en fstab y listo.

 

Yo lo puedo montar manualmente sin problema al hacer 

```
mount /dev/hdc /media/DVD/

```

El problema esta en que no lo monta automaticamente al sacar y meter un dvd cualquiera en la unidad, ni siquiera lo monta como root de forma automatica, creo que el problema lo trae desde el stage3, en su carpeta /dev tampoco esta el dispositivo especial dvdrom ni cdrom, cosa que en la misma carpeta del livecd si se encuentra, estoy bajando el livecd x86 para revisar si el mismo problema persiste en este. Recuerdo que hace hace unos meses atras habia un problema con los stages3 x86_64, en el cual la carpeta /dev estaba vacia y esto no permitia el booteo normal de la maquina, se corregi si mal no recuerdo con un MAKEDEV generic en la carpeta /dev. esto fue en abril creo. Pero lo que me funciono entonces no lo hace ahora.

----------

## esteban_conde

Echa un vistazo a esto por si acaso:

http://andalinux.wordpress.com/2011/03/07/impedir-que-se-monten-automaticamente-los-dispositivos-externos/

----------

## quilosaq

Prueba a dejar comentada la linea correspondiente a la unidad dvd en el fstab para que no sea tenida en cuenta.

----------

## cloudalmasai

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Echa un vistazo a esto por si acaso:
> 
> http://andalinux.wordpress.com/2011/03/07/impedir-que-se-monten-automaticamente-los-dispositivos-externos/

 

Ya la revise, y buscando en mi gnome esa opcion esta activada y se que monta otros dispositivos como pendrives de forma automatica normalmente.

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Prueba a dejar comentada la linea correspondiente a la unidad dvd en el fstab para que no sea tenida en cuenta.

 

Eso tambien lo he intentado, ahora me pregunto sera que el kernel no esta reconociendo correctamente la unidad y por eso no funciona como debe ser, digo esto por que el livecd si lo hace. De todas formas dejo mi kernel-config (por cierto uso genkernel):http://pastebin.com/ZMLXEJ9f. 

PD: si creen que puedo mejorar mi configuracion de kernel no duden en decirmelo que estoy en proceso de optimizarlo a esta maquina.

----------

## quilosaq

 *cloudalmasai wrote:*   

> ...ya tengo editada la linea de fstab tal como me aconsejo
> 
> ```
> /dev/hdc              /media/DVD      auto            iso9660,ro,users,noauto,defaults                0 0 
> ```
> ...

 

En el grupo de opciones, iso9660 no es una opción válida, al menos en la versión de mount que yo utilizo (2.16.2) y users tampoco. Si que existe la opción user. Mira si puede ser algo de esto.

----------

## cloudalmasai

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En el grupo de opciones, iso9660 no es una opción válida, al menos en la versión de mount que yo utilizo (2.16.2) y users tampoco. Si que existe la opción user. Mira si puede ser algo de esto.

 

Voy a intentarlo, he estado buscando al parecer puede deverse el problema a udev y aunos archivos en /etc/udev/rules.d, en especial uno llamado 70-persisten-cd-rules o algo asi, que deberia de estar alli y en mi pc no esta, sino funciona lo que acabas de decirme, voy a cambiar el lector a un puerto sata que trabaje por scsi y no por ide a ver si eso hace el truco, pero ya seria mañana.

----------

## esteban_conde

Existe una utilidad que bien configurada haria que funcionase tu dvd automaticamente, no es que esté desfasada pero desde que udev tomo las riendas creo que no hace falta pero si la quieres probar se llama autofs y hay documentación abundante para configurarla es más se puede hacer que monte archivos iso con un simple cd punto_de_montaje.

Posiblemente tengas que actualizar baselayout, por otro lado mira a ver como está el directorio /dev/.udev (tiene . delante).

----------

## gringo

si quieres usar el automontaje de gnome NO puedes tenerlo añadido en el fstab. 

Si despues de eso no funciona seguramente sea un problema de permisos, seguramente tengas que añadir a tu usuario en algún grupo a mayores ( plugdev, cdrom, cdrw o similares). 

En que grupos tienes a tu usuario ?

saluetes

----------

## johnlu

Te recomendaría también que añadas tu usuario a los grupos disk y plugdev, creo que plugdev es necesario para pmount que es lo que usa gnome actualmente.

----------

